# 390's!



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I also got a pair of these earlier for a good price too. Grats.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

those loook sickkk. where'd you get them and for how much?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

share the deal = )

nice colors


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

occasionally check the forward lean quick release on the highback (the aqua piece), mine opened itself then came off and got lost

otherwise they are a sick park binder, loose on the boot, great toe cap, super padded ankle strap and footbed, my size 13 was kinda wide for it and the toe pinched when cranked down, now i got shrinkage (no not that kind) boots and im all snug in the right places

boot/binding matching doesnt get nearly enough attention i think


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

now they are some fresh looking 390's!!!

where did you find them?
im going to go hunting for them!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Norda's : Rome 390 Artist Series Binding '09

there is a link to where i got mine from. i got the last L/XL pair, but there is a s/m pair of neons left. hope this helps one of you!


----------



## Rice (Sep 7, 2008)

I got the same binding in large for my graft last season. Looks and perform great! I dont like the new look


----------



## ChanceG (Feb 22, 2009)

Are the 390's a all around binding or just for park and jibs?? I have been looking at getting a pair of the 390 or the Burton Triad but do not kno which is better. I am more a freerider beginner though........


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

people say they are really soft, but i took them out for the first time and thought they were pretty good for mountain riding, maybe i'm just used to soft bindings. you might just wanna go with targas


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

quick question about the 390s, is the toe ramp on it extendable? or is it fixed, i couldn't find it on the site.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

tylernim said:


> After searching tirelessly for quite some time, I finally found a pair of the '09 390 Neons. Got them at a great price brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S-I-C-K :thumbsup:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

twin89 said:


> quick question about the 390s, is the toe ramp on it extendable? or is it fixed, i couldn't find it on the site.


It's adjustable...


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

i've got the same colorway. absolutely sick. every part is a different color between the left and right side. enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

I recently purchased the 390s for my Arbor Draft and am not able to attach them with the rubber piece on the bottom. Anyone else have this problem? I posted this as another topic as well, but I figured someone on this thread may know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

USCsnowboarder said:


> I recently purchased the 390s for my Arbor Draft and am not able to attach them with the rubber piece on the bottom. Anyone else have this problem? I posted this as another topic as well, but I figured someone on this thread may know.


the rubber piece needs to snap in place before you screw it on. make sure it sits flush, then attach that shat! :thumbsup:


----------

